# Breeders in WI, MN, and Il



## stshep

I am looking for my first Havanese and have been researching for some time. Does anyone have a recommendation for a breeder in this area? I have heard from socute Havanese and Shenanigan's but would like to know which breeders those of you with experience recommend. Thanks!!!


----------



## DebW

I'm in MN and was very happy with my breeder - Happy Paws Havanese.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Please go to the Havanese Club of America website; www.havanese.org and click on breeder directory. Right now there are 3 breeders listed in MN, 2 say they have puppies. I have met Pat Tschohl from Whispering Waters and she is a lovely lady.


----------



## stshep

Thank you both. That's a good start. It's hard to determine the better breeders on the internet. I have learned a lot about the red flags though.


----------



## wynne

Not sure of the exact name, but my brother got a hav in Minneapolis from a breeder that starts with Whispering. He had nothing but positive things to say about the breeder.


----------



## DebW

There's also a good breeder in MN near LaCrescent called Lordocs. Might be closer to you, guessing you're in southern. wI.


----------

